# Rapido control panel



## Kate & David (Dec 20, 2018)

The control panel on our Rapido 990M bleeps nearly ever time we turn on or off any of the water taps. Any ideas?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kate & David said:


> The control panel on our Rapido 990M bleeps nearly ever time we turn on or off any of the water taps. Any ideas?


My guess is that it is the low battery alarm. Does it do the same when on EHU?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Kate n David, welcome to the forum.

I hope it's something as simple as Ray suggests.


----------

